# Hedge Fund Implode-O-Meter



## Kimosabi (13 August 2007)

First we had the Mortgage Lender Implode-O-Meter and now we have the Hedge Fund Implode-O-Meter currently sitting a 11 Hends Funds that have imploded...







http://hf-implode.com/


----------



## numbercruncher (13 August 2007)

Yes things are getting bad in Hedgistan ....

When will they be launching the Bank Implode-o-Meter i wonder ?


----------



## wayneL (13 August 2007)

When will it be:


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (13 August 2007)

A bank is taking legal action against that website.


----------

